

The Short Talk  - helwr
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/cv/ShortTalk.htm

======
etal
When was this written? I don't see a date, but the phrasing suggests he's
discussing slides printed on transparencies, rather than
PowerPoint/Keynote/etc.

To the author's credit, almost all of this advice is still relevant, but
here's a nit: for academic work, if you have a series of steps to reveal to
the audience, the "peek-a-boo" style is fine. It's only cheesy if you actually
have to lay a piece of paper over the transparency and physically slide it
down. (For more persuasion-oriented presentations, it's still better to avoid
text-heavy itemized lists altogether.)

------
johnohara
Patrick Winston's "How To Speak" is also very good.

<http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=9F536001A3C605FC>

